# WR in Microsoft Word ?



## c1wang

Dear Manager,

I would like to know if you happen to know is Wordreference is available within Micrsoft Word document, just like with IE, there is a plugin for people to lookup word easily ? Thank you very much!

Sincerely,
Chih-Huei Wendy Wang


----------



## mkellogg

No, no plugin exists for Microsoft Word.  Sorry.


----------



## c1wang

mkellogg said:


> No, no plugin exists for Microsoft Word. Sorry.


Thank you for the prompt reply.

Sincerely yours,
Wendy


----------



## mwebster

I would really be a great plug in, could you consider it?


----------



## mkellogg

If anybody out there knows how to write a plugin like that, please contact me.


----------



## mwebster

I hope someone out there is willing to create something.  It would be a killer app… definitely worth paying for.  Ideally one created for Windows and Mac formats.  I use Mac and just purchased the Office for Mac 2011.  I tried Babylon for Mac and it just doesn't work in the Office for Mac environment. Systran is out there but they don't support Mac. Besides WR would be a better solution or an enhancement to an actually machine type of translator, at least for me.  Ideally with the word highlighted in Word, if one could mouse click or hotkey to jump into the word in WR it would be awesome!!!  I currently have to have two windows up now and type or cut and paste into WR, pretty labor intensive after a while.  Thanks for responding to my post.  WR has been invaluable over the years for me, thanks for making it happen.
I imagine the number of people viewing this thread will be limited.  It may be a great money maker for you to go into partnership with a programmer on such a venture.  Might the idea be posted on a programmer’s web site or do you know programmers through your internet experience? If I could write such a plug-in I would... but I am not a programmer nor do I really know any.
Mark


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,

About OO extensions, see this link.


----------



## mkellogg

Again, I would be happy to work with (and pay) anybody with the programming skills for MS Office, Open Office (or is it now LibreOffice?), not to mention various phone operating systems...


----------



## mwebster

This is sounding great, let's hope someone with skills gets the message and for my sake know's Mac.
I was wishing for this tool last night as I copied and pasted..copied pasted..copied pasted... 
If someone responds, I would be happy to help with the non programming development/testing/brain storming of course at no charge.
Mark


----------



## mwebster

I use both Mac and Windows so I would/could help on both platforms.
Mark


----------



## mwebster

Hi Mike, have you gotten any response from anyone interested in helping develop this idea?


----------



## mkellogg

Funny you should ask.  I started working with somebody just this week on a project. (Windows only for now.)  Let's hope that it works out!


----------



## mwebster

FYI I purchased Babylon for Mac a month ago and it won't work in Office Word for Mac 2011.  I asked Babylon why, and they said that so far they don't have "permission from Microsoft", but they are trying to get it. Not sure what that means exactly? Maybe MS has closed access down some how? 
Just having a hot key/tool for Windows will help as a beginning.  
I have considered the difficulty of setting up a tool like this in that people will all be using different language pairs.
In a perfect world, you would open up the WR tool with a preselected language pair and direction, after highlighting the word (in Word) you wanted to look up the tool could jump directly into WR and display the definition detail.   Short of that, maybe the user could open WR in another window and get it ready, setting up the direction and language pair they want and the tool could simply copy the highlighted word in Word to the waiting WR field and ideally automatically open the detail.
Again I would be happy to help test and trouble shoot.


----------



## mwebster

Still hoping to see WR in MS Word and Word for Mac? Any progress on this front?
Mark


----------



## mwebster

I am guessing this hasn't worked out so far?


----------



## mkellogg

We are working on something.   Yes, still.


----------



## mwebster

Thanks for the update. I found the WR app for the Droid phone. Great presentation!!! Very useful as well.


----------



## mkellogg

I think we have something now.  Please try the beta version of our application for Windows.  It should work with MS Word.


----------



## Vanda

yayyyyy... It worked! I have just tried Eng/Portuguese, et voilà!


----------

